# need suggestion in ATI Radeon HD 4000 Graphics Family



## surya_sapui (Dec 4, 2009)

dear guys,
              i want to buy ati radeon gpu in HD4000 series but i  don't deiced which model better, can anybody tell me which model should be better , i mean stable, non overheating, non flickering problem,non engine speed prob, no driver prob. i cant choose pls help as soon as possible.i am waiting for ur reply.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 4, 2009)

surya_sapui said:


> dear guys,
> i want to buy ati radeon gpu in HD4000 series but i  don't deiced which model better, can anybody tell me which model should be better , i mean stable, non overheating, non flickering problem,non engine speed prob, no driver prob. i cant choose pls help as soon as possible.i am waiting for ur reply.



Don't throw such vague questions .

Give the *resolution you wish to game at , at which settings you wish to play with , Monitor size and most importantly BUDGET* ( There is no end to range of gfx )


----------



## surya_sapui (Dec 4, 2009)

i want to say Some ati gpu has flickering problem like HD4870. for this problem i cant decided which is the good card in 4000 series


----------



## asingh (Dec 4, 2009)

@OP:
Budget
Resolution
System you will dock the card to

I do not see any flickering, using two of them. It can be controlled by setting VSync on.


----------



## surya_sapui (Dec 4, 2009)

budget = within 10-12k
resolution = does not matter
system = abit ip35 -e
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
budget = within 10-12k
resolution = does not matter
system = abit ip35 -e


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Dec 4, 2009)

LOL , should i post in this thread . Hey Anubis you are the same guy arguing  on TE regarding PSU with me right ?
Oh from that i remembered OP , which PSU do you have . PSU is the power supply unit that supplies power to every hardware of your pc .I am sure in this case its that which came with the cabinet .
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


surya_sapui said:


> resolution = does not matter



 it does matter , in other words what is the size of your monitor


----------



## asingh (Dec 4, 2009)

Powercolor HD4890 1 GB @ 11890 (pre tax) as per Lynx.com.

This will handsomely run all games at any resolution unless 2560.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 4, 2009)

@surya_sapui, what is the config of your rig and what PSU do you use.

if you are using processor like Intel Pentium dual core and are using a generic 450W/500W PSU from zebronics or mercury, there is no use in getting a 12k card. It just wont' be able to provide you enough fps due to bottleneck from CPU and your PSU will fry itself due to the extra power demanded by these cards.

so, post the proper config if you want to get the right advise.


----------



## surya_sapui (Dec 4, 2009)

processor = core 2 duo 2.93Ghz
psu: tagan 650 watt
pls tell in HD4000 series which model better which have no flickering problem, no driver problem.


----------



## asingh (Dec 4, 2009)

You can go for what I suggested in post#7.

I am not sure what you mean by driver/flickering problems. 

Flickering can be corrected by keeping vSync on, and driver issues are dependent on many factors, no GPU is 100% free from that. It comes with the package.


----------



## Krow (Dec 4, 2009)

4890 is a good option considering the PSU.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 4, 2009)

How about a GTX275 for 13k or Palit GTX260 Sonic edition for 10k.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
also, if interested, look for HD5770 which is a dx11 card available for 11.5k and is lot better than HD4850 but is a bit overpriced.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 4, 2009)

rohan_mhtr said:


> LOL , should i post in this thread . Hey Anubis you are the same guy arguing  on TE regarding PSU with me right ?
> Oh from that i remembered OP , which PSU do you have . PSU is the power supply unit that supplies power to every hardware of your pc .I am sure in this case its that which came with the cabinet .
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> ...



Well yes i am on TE but i hardly remember the arguement.

Extremely sorry , didn't mean to hurt your feelings

*ATI 4890 1GB DDR5 - 12.2k*

ATI GPU's now don't have flickering problem . Regarding Driver update , ATI is well advanced now , and release new efficient drivers every 2 months

ATI 4890 without a doubt


----------



## Cilus (Dec 4, 2009)

My suggestion is don't buy very expensive graphics card now. Instead wait for 1 months, the price of the DirectX 11 cards will be reduced soon. For example as per kolkata Computer market review, at the end of December, price of HD 5850 will be within 15k.
You need to spend extra bit of money, but it really worth it.

If u really need the card right now, then opt for 9600GT/GSO or 4670 GDDr3 based cards coming within 5k. Don't spend too much money now for DIrectX 10/10.1 based Gfx cards.
My suggestion is XFX 9600 GSO 768MB DDR2(Digit best buy for low end card @4.2k.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 4, 2009)

True. HD5850 for 15k is very good price to get.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 4, 2009)

Cilus said:


> My suggestion is don't buy very expensive graphics card now. Instead wait for 1 months, the price of the DirectX 11 cards will be reduced soon. For example as per kolkata Computer market review, at the end of December, price of HD 5850 will be within 15k.
> You need to spend extra bit of money, but it really worth it.
> 
> If u really need the card right now, then opt for 9600GT/GSO or 4670 GDDr3 based cards coming within 5k. Don't spend too much money now for DIrectX 10/10.1 based Gfx cards.
> My suggestion is XFX 9600 GSO 768MB DDR2(Digit best buy for low end card @4.2k.




U sure bout that .

I thought ATI 5850 would be around 13k by December and January.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 4, 2009)

> U sure bout that .
> 
> I thought ATI 5850 would be around 13k by December and January.



Yes I am sure. I have personally asked some of the shop keepers in kolkata hardware market. Plus one thing, the price of HD 5850 is actually increasing in US market. Initially it was $270, but right now it is over $300 in newegg.com. So price will not be reduced that much as u expected.


----------



## Krow (Dec 4, 2009)

Price drops are a dream until at least June next year. TSMC is struggling with 40nm wafers.


----------



## layzee (Dec 4, 2009)

No price drops until NVidia comes up with something new


----------



## asingh (Dec 4, 2009)

^^
No use predicting price changes. It equivalent to 'weather forecasting'. I would never recommend a deal based on this.


----------



## Vensanga (Dec 7, 2009)

what about Saphire cards..DirectX 11 looks great..


----------

